# how much does the 2005 2 stroke 25 hp weight?



## snag (Aug 7, 2011)

what weights more yamaha 25 2 stroke or the merc 25 2 stroke 05 models?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pretty sure the Yamaha is around 5-6 lbs less given there both manual start, short shafts..


----------



## snag (Aug 7, 2011)

do you know how much they weight,ball park
? by the way the problem with my 6 hrs was 3 daller sprk plg. thanks for your help.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know for a fact the Yamaha is 106 lbs. The mercury though I'm not 100% sure about. 112lbs seems to be stuck in my head for some reason though..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The mercury with electric start is about 119lbs, without electric start around 110lbs


----------



## snag (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks everyone for the info, im thinkin about buying one of those ipb 14. im lookn to find the latest lightest 25 2 stroke for it and i would like elec strt, any ideas? and dependable.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I own a 06 25 Yamaha and a 01 Merc 20. Both have been great motors maintenance wise. Regardless, you are going to have to hunt to find one of the 2 strokes in good shape and pay $. It really depends on preference for brand. You have Merc fans an Yamaha fans. They both will serve you well given there not junk when you purchase..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I own a 06 25 Yamaha and a 01 Merc 20. Both have been great motors maintenance wise. Regardless, you are going to have to hunt to find one of the 2 strokes in good shape and pay $. It really depends on preference for brand. You have Merc fans an Yamaha fans. They both will serve you well given there not junk when you purchase..


Working on merc two strokes is fun, super easy to do.

I like the merc because it has an all-on-one tiller so you dont have to reach backwards to shift the motors fwd/rev gear.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Go Black (Merc) and never look back.. For some reason, Merc 25hp 2 strokes put out more power than a Yamaha 25 2 stroke.. I've tested both on my Waterman and there was a noticeable difference with the Merc in terms of torque and top end speed using the same prop..


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> Go Black (Merc) and never look back..  For some reason, Merc 25hp 2 strokes put out more power than a Yamaha 25 2 stroke..  I've tested both on my Waterman and there was a noticeable difference with the Merc in terms of torque and top end speed using the same prop..


The Merc does seem to have more power than the Yamaha. I have a 25 Yami on my Gladesmen and a 20 Merc on my Gheenoe Classic. The classic will smoke the Gman all day long. Take into consideration, the Yamaha is running a four blade and the Merc is a 3. If the Merc wasn't a long shaft then I would switch no questions asked. The Yamaha has its cold mornings too..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive owned both 25 mercs and yamahas
The merc feels torquier (like it has more power) out of the hole.
But its because of the gear ratios
The yamaha is faster on the top end when put on the same boats and propped accordingly.
I think its vecause on the top end the yamaha has 2 carbs, a slightly smaller gearcase and the better (for top end)
Gear ratio as well as the max rpm is 6000 and the merc is 5600 I belive


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Ive owned both 25 mercs and yamahas
> The merc feels torquier (like it has more power) out of the hole.
> But its because of the gear ratios
> The yamaha is faster on the top end when put on the same boats and propped accordingly.
> ...


Merc is 6000 too


----------

